# Cripple Creek



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

Headed down to Tappan today and went to stop into cripple to get some bait. Door said closed. I know that the marina has drained their bait tanks. So i turned around and headed back to atwood. I stopped at Townhouse for bait and talked to the gentleman in there about Darlene and he said she had passed away. Wondering if anyone else had heard anything. With the passing of jim not to long ago and now if darlene this is truely a sad day.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

havent heard about Darlene...havent been to tappan this year as far as that goes...anyone shed some light on this???


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

Im good friends with her grandson Johnathon. Heard the news Sunday morning. Very sad but shes in a better place now. My thoughts are with his family


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Sad news indeed. Her and Jim are together again.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Wow! That's too bad. It's hard to believe it has been this long since Jim passed away, and now Darlene too. My prayers go out to their loved ones.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Rest In Peace, Darlene.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

sad news indeed! RIP!


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

This is sad news. She has been ill for quite some time. RIP Darlene


----------



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

here is the obituary of Darlene.....

http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/timesreporter/obituary.aspx?n=darlene-l-ayers&pid=160897886


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Definately sad news...I got a text from bigal this morning saying that she had passed...I talked to her a few weeks ago and I knew she was in pretty bad shape...Still sad to see her and jim both gone, but they are together and in a much better place! RIP Jim and Darlene...


----------



## Ohiobowhunter (Jul 9, 2007)

Really sad to hear, Darlene and Jim were "good" people. 
RIP....


----------

